# Tilt trailer for equipment



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

Does anyone have tilt trailer plans? I was given a 16' tandem trailer that I want to build into a tilt trailer.... Any help would be greatly appreciated.... Thanks....


----------



## proshare (Nov 7, 2004)

This looked like a good design for a light duty trailer to me.

Info & plans here: http://www.tufindustries.com/trailers.htm


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*trailer plans*

Thanks for the link. I had checked out that site but they did not have the style of tilt trailer I want to build. I will try on find a picture of what I am going to build.....


----------



## PackRat (Dec 14, 2004)

I've seen a similar setup to that one. Only it had a heavier tongue, and used a hydraulic floor jack, for the tilt. Could be handy, if you needed to drag it out to change a flat.


----------



## proshare (Nov 7, 2004)

CAT226B said:


> Thanks for the link. I had checked out that site but they did not have the style of tilt trailer I want to build. I will try on find a picture of what I am going to build.....


Another design is to have the hitch,frame & axles solid and just the deck tilts.
I have an old 12ton thats designed this way.
I'll grab a few pics and post them later.


----------



## proshare (Nov 7, 2004)

This one was made by Birmingham trailer works in 1968


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*trailer*



> Another design is to have the hitch,frame & axles solid and just the deck tilts.


That is the style of trailer I am going to build. Thanks for the input guys. I found a local trailer company that has a tilt trailer that I liked and took measurements and pictures. The trailer is 21' over all. With 17' tilt section.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I have a 20' trailer with a GVW of 14,000 lbs that has a 4' fixed and 16' tilt section on it. It looks like it works just like proshare's. I will try and take a couple pics of it next week, I have to go visit the in-laws this weekend so I will post the first part of next week.


----------



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

if your using it in the snow, its a little tricky, we have a 16ft tilt deck that we got from our local bobcat dealer and we never use it in snow, cause the machines dont go up. It gets too slippery


----------



## lb59 (Feb 22, 2005)

CAT226B said:


> Does anyone have tilt trailer plans? I was given a 16' tandem trailer that I want to build into a tilt trailer.... Any help would be greatly appreciated.... Thanks....


Why don't you make it so that it will dump and tilt both ? ? ?


----------

